# Purina Pro Plan Sport? Which one?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up. you could try increasing to 4.5 cups would that help?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

4 cups a day is a lot of food. Most dogs would be morbidly obese on that much food, but clearly yours is not. Lol

My bitch stays right at 65 lb and is very lean. She eats 2.5-3 cups/day of Pro Plan Sport 30/20 salmon formula. She has been on the chicken formula in the past and has done just fine. 

My other dog eats Pro Plan Sport 26/16 chicken formula, 1.5-2 cups per day, depending on the season.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I wouldn't try to much more food. 4 cups is a lot of volume for a 58lbs dog. That's about double what Maggie gets a day. The reason is to much weight/volume of food can lead to gastric torsion or bloat. 

They other side of it, Goldens are considered senior dogs starting between the ages of 6-8 based on activity. I honestly would worry to much about adding much weight now at 5 years old, maybe get her back to 60lbs. I wouldn't want to be adding 5-7lbs back over the next 6 months and then potentially trying to get that back of after they slow down maybe year or 2. But as long as she's not getting skinny, but is lean, I'd just keep an eye really. Dogs 5lbs under target weight can live to to 2.5 years longer and 5lbs overweight can lower life span by 2.5 years. So 3-5lbs isn't much to really get over as long as she's healthy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl, I think she looks great.

Did your Vet say anything about her weight or recommend a weight for her?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

It makes no difference which Pro Plan flavor you feed. 
You can add about 100 calories to her food with one tablespoon of canola oil.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Those are empty calories for this kind of situation. canola oil does have enough omega 3s though. Just checked.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I feed my dogs PPP Sport (30/20), both the male and female eat 4.5 cups/day, the male is just over 60 lbs and the female is just under 60 lbs. But these two are trained on average 5 - 6 days per week. 
I feed once a day (in the evening) unless I want to put a couple lbs on a dog, in which case I'll give them a cup or so in the morning ... it's worked well over the years.
FTGoldens


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What were you feeding before you made the switch to PPP Large Breed? What is the caloric difference between the foods? Maybe you went from a more calorically dense kibble to a lower one and the difference compounded with time and the same activity level is resulting in the weight loss. 

If that isn't the case (ie the current food is more calories per cup and/or you're feeding more cups (and therefore calories) now then you were on the old food) AND your activity level hasn't increased, I'd recommend a senior blood panel including a thyroid test. (TBH as she ages its a good idea to run the full blood panel at least every few years if not annually so you can catch things early if you can). 

If you've ruled out the above, and still want to switch to a PPP Sport, my girls are on 30/20 and they all do fine on it.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone for weighing in. The weight loss wasn't dramatic and did also coincide with increased activity, and she has always been somewhat thin for her frame. Even when she weighed 65 lbs there really wasn't any (noticeable) fat on her bones. I do like a dog on the thin side, but got to wondering if her body might want more energy. I fed her a similar amount (~ 4 cups/day) on her old food and even across different foods that's about what she's needed ever since she was young. The old food was Nutro Max which was discontinued, and luckily I had an old bag to check the caloric difference -- looks like PPP large breed is 396 kcal/cup and Nutro Max was 329 kcal/cup. I might put her on the Sport and see how she does.


----------

